# Please give Tempelton a good home!



## Shannon6987 (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm hoping someone can help me. I'm a first time rat owner with 4 adorable boys. Recently, though, my Tempelton has become very aggressive with the other three, there hasn't been any blood, thank goodness, but he's terrorizing them. He has never shown any signs of aggression towards me or my husband, he simply wants to bully the other rats. I'm concerned he's going to break one of their legs or finally draw blood. He's slightly older than the other boys, by a couple of weeks only, and he's absolutely beautiful, if you can see beauty in a hairless . I'm simply not experienced enough to handle this problem. He is approximately 3 mos. old and has never had any health issues at all. If you are interested in him, he is free to a good home, preferably to someone with lots of patience and experience. I live in Swainsboro, GA and am willing to travel up to 50 miles in any direction from home, if need be.


----------

